# Processor with digital outputs?



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Greetings to all.

Are there any surround processors that would output the 8 movie channels in a digital format?

I'm thinking of getting some miniDSP units and what I'm wondering is if it is possible to have a signal chain something like:

DVD Player sends digital signal to Processor, which sends 8 digital channels to the digital inputs of a few miniDSP units for crossover and EQ, these units then convert the signals to analog, and then send the analog signals to a bunch of amplifiers.

I have read it is possible to do something similar to this by using a PC, but I'd rather avoid a PC.

Thanks for your help,
Dave


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave,
Welcome to HTS. Very interesting question. I will try to look into it. I am guessing such a solution only exists in Professional Video.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi JJ,

Thanks also for the reply here (as well as the dvd forum). I had a feeling that this creature may not have been created yet. I'm guessing that there just isn't a huge market for this kind of stuff in the realm of home theater equipment. It's always fun to dream though.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I believe there are legal issues with this relating to HDMI/HDCP making it likely only with low(er) sampling rates.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

wookus said:


> I'm thinking of getting some miniDSP units and what I'm wondering is if it is possible to have a signal chain something like:
> 
> DVD Player sends digital signal to Processor, which sends 8 digital channels to the digital inputs of a few miniDSP units for crossover and EQ, these units then convert the signals to analog, and then send the analog signals to a bunch of amplifiers.


There’s nothing wrong with just using the 8-channels of main analog outputs of any decent-quality AVR. The signal gets converted to analog at the amplifier stage anyway; there’s no benefit in keeping the signal digital all the way up to that point. If you really want digital equalization, get an AVR with upper-tier Audyssey processing. Everyone seems to be pretty impressed with its effectiveness.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

delete


----------



## MagnusAtom (Oct 23, 2012)

Try Theta Digital Casablanca III. One of the best HT processors. Ever. Customizable cards for digital outs into DAC, like a Theta Digital Gen 8.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

wookus said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> Thanks also for the reply here (as well as the dvd forum). I had a feeling that this creature may not have been created yet. I'm guessing that there just isn't a huge market for this kind of stuff in the realm of home theater equipment. It's always fun to dream though.
> 
> ...


I can see the advantage, of bypassing the internal ADC/DAC process of current AVR's, for obvious reasons. 
I would like to be able, to do something similar. I just wanted to have a digital pass through, from my Onkyo AVR, so that I could pass that digital signal, as AES3 or SPDIF on to my Behringer DEQ2496, for processing, before it entered my secondary Hi-Fi system. After some extensive research, it is completely doable. The modification, enables you to grab the digital lines required and produce the digital outputs. ie MCLK, SCLK, LRCK, and SDIN which when input to the Cirrus CS8406 or for 8:2 conversion CS8416 gives the needed outputs in AES3/SPDIF. and you can perform this process in hardware mode. For your situation it would work as well. I have located the signals required and will be modifying my TX-NR809 in the very near future. Most people would cringe at the idea of this, but I have done this with HD radios and other audio devices. You can thank MPAA/PIAA/ CRTC/IFPI, for the lack of these signals, available from your AVR and other devices. It is all about copy protection. Just thought I would share.


----------

